# خبر ســار بث مباشر  لقناه الرجاء



## EL GeNeRalllll (18 مايو 2010)

خبر ســار بث مباشر  لقناه الرجاء

http://www.mycopts.net/tv/hope.htm​


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

مبروك ..


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جدا للخبر الرائع الرب معاكم*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (18 مايو 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## سامح نمر (18 مايو 2010)

ممكن اعرف تردد القناه وايه هو القمر


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (18 مايو 2010)

سامح نمر قال:


> ممكن اعرف تردد القناه وايه هو القمر






في امريكا الشماليه وكندا

TV transmission Service on Galaxy 19
Transponder K17
Frequency: 12021
Polarity: Vertical
Symbol Rate: 22,000
FEC :  ¾
Channel Name: HOPE SAT TV



كيفية استقبال التردد لقناة الرجاء
فى الشرق الاوسط واروبا
على Hotbird


سوف يبدا الارسال فى الشرق الاوسط وأوربا
قريبا جداً


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (18 مايو 2010)

مرسى على الخبر المفرح ​


----------



## BITAR (18 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يزيد فى هذه القنوات المتخصصة*
*لخدمة كلمة الرب*​


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (19 مايو 2010)

* القناه فعلا جميله ياريت الجميع يصلي من اجلها*


----------



## marcelino (19 مايو 2010)

*فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس
*​


----------



## MAJI (19 مايو 2010)

يارب زيد وبارك  امين 
شكرا على هذه البشرى السارة يا الجنرال
والرب يباركك


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (21 مايو 2010)

اشكرك والرب يباركك


----------



## salamboshra (21 مايو 2010)

*مبارك اسم الله  وليتمج اسمك يارب*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (21 مايو 2010)

خبر جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا

الرب يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (21 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على الخبر واتمنى النجاح لهذه القناة الجديدة *


----------



## GOOD LIFE (22 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك بجد انا مبسوط اوى 



يارب احمينا واقف معنا


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (23 مايو 2010)

ياريت كلنا نرفع صلاه من اجل هذه القناه ومن اجل القناه الجديد اللي ابونا زكريا  هيفتحها


----------



## man4truth (23 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على الخبر الرائع وهذه الخدمة العظيمه​*


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (26 مايو 2010)

*القناه هيكون ليها مردود قوي لما البث يبتدي علي الهوت بيرد​*


----------

